# Easy Cap USB 2.0 Driver Install for Vista



## krasvantasel

I used to have WIndows XP, and I had no problem. But now that I have switched to Vista I can't get my driver to install for my Easy Cap USB 2.0 Video Adapter with Audio. Please Help


----------



## TriggerFinger

Try here if they have for Vista. I believe you can also email them for drivers that you need for your OS.


----------



## joeten

hi and welcome to TSFyou could try here http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/lm_List_2.html and here http://www.fixya.com/support/t251969-easycap_in_windows_vista hope one helps


----------

